# Where to find a list of the points that are in foods a la the WeightWatchers programm



## portboy (2 Jan 2008)

Where can I find a list of the points that are in foods a la the WeightWatchers programmes ?  

Have been before and got the book with the list of food & points but cant find it now but don't want to rejoin WW as I can do the weight loss thing without going to the meetings.  

Cant find the points for food on the web eitehr


----------



## help-me (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: WeightWatchers points*

You might know someone that goes to ww and ask them and photocopy them? Or maybe you could join and pay just to get the books and not go back? 

Thats what I did with unislim!!


----------



## suds (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: WeightWatchers points*

Is there much of a difference between weight watchers and unislim? Are they both just about eating less and exercising, plus some group motivation, or is there more to it? (My husband is thinking about trying weight watchers and I just wondered when i saw this post.)


----------



## portboy (2 Jan 2008)

*Re: WeightWatchers points*

Dont know what the difference is but I could certainly recommend WeightWatchers...although I let myself fall back to old habits after about 18mths and then christmas came along...but it does teach you portion size and fat content!  Dont believe everyone when they say it is all about weighing food etc. I never weighed anything and just used approximations and it proved to be accurate enough


----------



## ci1 (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Where to find a list of the points that are in foods a la the WeightWatchers prog*

I think you have to join, if the points system was easily available to download etc then no one would join up and they would make no money.

I deffo think the weighing of food is important on the WW.  They're idea of a portion of rice/pasta/fish/chicken etc is far smaller than mine    Only realised that when I bought a scales and started weighing.  And needless to say the weight came off.


----------



## cinders (3 Jan 2008)

*Re: Where to find a list of the points that are in foods a la the WeightWatchers prog*

there is a WW At Home pack which you can buy online & so don't have to go to meetings.  I joined a WW a few months back & find the meetings are ok.


----------

